
Ask HN: Cost estimation for a text-based chatbot (Dialogflow and Messenger) - nettim
Hello,<p>In Dialogflow Enterprise Edition, a text query costs $0.002 per request, and there is a limit of 600 text requests per minute.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud.google.com&#x2F;dialogflow-enterprise&#x2F;docs&#x2F;editions
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud.google.com&#x2F;dialogflow-enterprise&#x2F;quotas<p>I am trying to estimate the costs of a Messenger bot based fully on text requests. I am using this calculator: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud.google.com&#x2F;products&#x2F;calculator&#x2F;
For the average number of sessions each user has per month, what&#x27;s a session? How do I estimate that?<p>And then there is the average number of text interactions per session. Now, the problem here is, let&#x27;s say I have 5000 monthly users, and each user has 20 sessions with 200 messages per session, that&#x27;s USD 40,000.00 per 1 month, what if the number of users grows rapidly? That would be 100K+ easily, am I estimating this correctly?<p>The issue here is that a user can send unlimited text messages, even sending a single letter or whatever counts towards the limit. How do I limit that per user? Can I write some logic in Cloud Functions?<p>Also, what happens when 1000 users message the bot within 1 min? What happens to the 400 users since the limit of 600 requests per min is exceeded?<p>Finally, is using a web hook with fulfillment can help reducing these rates?
======
tedmiston
I haven't used Dialogflow so I'm not much help for your questions directly,
but I know that Google people sometimes respond to Stack Overflow questions.

It might be useful to take this question to Stack Overflow (as one or more
questions). If the pricing is confusing, I bet other people would benefit from
having the answer in a convenient format like that too.

